# Which one Madone or Roubaix



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

So here is my question.Trek 5.5 Madone or Specialized Rodauix expert.
there is about a $1000 dollar difference.I have narrowed it down to those 2.
I need the 64cm frame.
Many thanks in advance!!!!!!


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

I was comparing 3 Bikes, Madone 5.2, Roubaix Expert and Tarmac Expert (all 56cm).

I quickly narrowed it down after test riding all 3 to the 2 Specialized offerings.

I just personally felt that the balance, general built quality, fit and component quality from the Roubaix and Tarmac was better than the Trek (Bontrager)

It may be a totally different story with the 5.5.

I have just ordered the Roubaix Expert and can't wait to start riding it!

Andy


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

I love my 09' expert, does everything i want and more. This will help: 

http://testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=2


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering the 5.5 lists for approx. $4,600 and the Expert $3,700, I'm not sure you're comparing apples to apples. Even so, IMO the Roubaix Expert can hold its own against the 5.5. A more even match would be the Roubaix Pro SRAM, and that leaves the 5.5 at some disadvantage. But that's just the 'gear' side of things.

Both bikes have different personalities, so it really depends on where your priorities are. From my experiences and looking at their geometries, the Madone is going to be slightly quicker handling while the Roubaix will have a slightly plusher ride. You don't say what your intended uses are, so it's hard to offer more advice, except to say test rides are critical as is fit, so if you haven't already done so, go ride and see for yourself!


----------



## RobertBGfitter (Jan 10, 2008)

Did you say 64cm frame??? How tall are you? Do you need high stack and long reach? Just my curiosity as a fitter.I very seldom see anything larger than 61


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes 64cm frame i am tall 6'4 34 inch inseem and long arms.Monkey????LOL i will do training and club rides 50-100 miles i chose those two bikes because of the frame size.
That is the top models for that frame size.I am 46 so i think the plusher ride would be a plus.Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

gclark said:


> Yes 64cm frame i am tall 6'4 34 inch inseem and long arms.Monkey????LOL i will do training and club rides 50-100 miles i chose those two bikes because of the frame size.
> That is the top models for that frame size.I am 46 so i think the plusher ride would be a plus.Thanks so much for the advice.


I think you really need to go see these sizes in person and go on a test-ride. The problem may be finding them in a store. The 64cm Roubaix is going to be rare because so few people need a bike that large. I'm slightly taller than you at 6'5", and all legs and arms. The 61cm Tarmac was the natural fit for my height, but I found the top tube to be slightly too long for me. I put this down to my torso not being so long, relatively speaking. So I sized *down* to a 58cm, though this would not be a natural choice for most riders our size. I thought the 61cm frame was absolutely enormous. You really have to see it to appreciate the amount of carbon fiber that goes into that head tube.

The Roubaix has a longer head tube still and the 64cm is bigger again, so that is going to be one big big bike. If you want to get the bars up really high this is one way to go, but watch out for that top-tube length as you may not be able to reach them! You may have to compensate with a short stem and forward positioning of the saddle. Also the wheel base is incredibly long, at something like 105cm. You will be getting a very stable, plush, upright bike which may be what you want, but you will pay for it to some degree with its handling.

In summary, don't assume that you have to have the 64cm and make all your decisions on that premise. You need to demo it and get some fit advice at your LBS first (and also try one size smaller too).

As for Madone versus Roubaix, I think PJ352 was right on the money.


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got to +1 with ukbloke. I'm 6' 5" and never ridden a frame larger than a 62cm, including Treks and custom frames. I've got a 36" inseam and reasonably long arms and the 61cm Tarmac (I've got an S-Works SL2) fits like a glove. I've found that the sweet spot for TT length for me has been around 59-60 cm and with the longer TT on the Roubaix compared to the Tarmac, I'd be really surprised if you were comfortable on a 64cm Roubaix (not sure what the TT length is, but it must be around 62cm at a minimum)...definitely get yourself fitted before you potentially make a big (ha, a pun) mistake.


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are looking for a plush / endurance bike then the Roubaix is specifically designed and has several features to provide much more plushness. I think the Trek just relaxes a few angles to help make it less of a race bike.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Any of you guys watch paris-roubaix over the weekend? You can see how compliant the roubaix really is when watching the shot of the lead group containing Boonen. Watch the others on their bike as you can actually see the vibrations rocking the other riders while Boonen's movement is pretty steady. Especially the Silence Lotto guys, i really felt bad for them as you can see every vibration reach them. Why in the heck would Canyon use an aluminum bike in the roughest road race is beyond me. As you can see, the roubaix really does work :thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i took a new route at the weekend that would stretch my ride to 55 miles, on an unfamiliar road it got very rough for about 2 miles, i tested the roubaix and tarmac elites back to back on a rough road near my bike shop and there was a huge difference in the rides but this road really rattled me to the core, 

the wheels and bike took it like a champ but its a shame i encountered it because now im reluctant to take the route again for fear of damaging my bike in the long run


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

gclark said:


> So here is my question.Trek 5.5 Madone or Specialized Rodauix expert.
> there is about a $1000 dollar difference.I have narrowed it down to those 2.
> I need the 64cm frame.
> Many thanks in advance!!!!!!


Correct me if I'm wrong here, but aren't those two different styles of bikes? 

Madone, racier orientation, Rodauix, more of a touring bike?


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys thats so much for all of the imput.I feel that the Robauix would be my best choice and i will have them properly fit me for the correct size.Again thanks so much!! G


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Catapult said:


> I've got to +1 with ukbloke. I'm 6' 5" and never ridden a frame larger than a 62cm, including Treks and custom frames. I've got a 36" inseam and reasonably long arms and the 61cm Tarmac (I've got an S-Works SL2) fits like a glove. I've found that the sweet spot for TT length for me has been around 59-60 cm and with the longer TT on the Roubaix compared to the Tarmac, I'd be really surprised if you were comfortable on a 64cm Roubaix (not sure what the TT length is, but it must be around 62cm at a minimum)...definitely get yourself fitted before you potentially make a big (ha, a pun) mistake.


Hi catapult,

I got the oportunity to ride a XXL 61cm S-Works SL2 last weekend with DA 7900 on it, it is the stiffest bike I have ridden in the BB area, it was fantastic.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I just have to work out how to finance the purchase of a frameset.:mad2: :mad2: How are you finding yours? A ride report would be good, and pics.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

ralph1 said:


> Hi catapult,
> 
> I got the oportunity to ride a XXL 61cm S-Works SL2 last weekend with DA 7900 on it, it is the stiffest bike I have ridden in the BB area, it was fantastic.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I just have to work out how to finance the purchase of a frameset.:mad2: :mad2: How are you finding yours? A ride report would be good, and pics.
> 
> ...


I'll try to post a photo later, the frameset is the 2008 raw blk/white so it is very "stealth." I don't want to say what I paid for it but I bought it used for an absurdly low price on ebay with a collection of DA 7800 of vintages varying from 2006-2008 and excellent DT Swiss 1450 wheels (exactly the type of spec I would of picked if I had purchased this new). I've been really happy with this bike and it was an excellent upgrade from my 1991 Trek OCLV (one of the first off the production line but it was time for a change  ).

here's the frameset from Specialized's website:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc..._l.jpg&equipmodel=S-Works Tarmac SL2 Frameset


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

gclark said:


> So here is my question.Trek 5.5 Madone or Specialized Rodauix expert.
> there is about a $1000 dollar difference.I have narrowed it down to those 2.
> I need the 64cm frame.
> Many thanks in advance!!!!!!


I think he means Roubaix (I've seen some people spelling rodaiux also.)


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

ralph1 said:


> Hi catapult,
> 
> I got the oportunity to ride a XXL 61cm S-Works SL2 last weekend with DA 7900 on it, it is the stiffest bike I have ridden in the BB area, it was fantastic.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I just have to work out how to finance the purchase of a frameset.:mad2: :mad2: How are you finding yours? A ride report would be good, and pics.
> 
> ...


took a quick snap this morning with the cell phone:


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Very nice bike, very understated colour, it looks the goods without screaming "look at me"

Now get on it and ride it like you stole it!!! 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

ralph1 said:


> ...Now get on it and ride it like you stole it!!!
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


for the price I got it for, your words are pretty spot on


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

Way cool guys!!!! I bought a Roubaix expert last lite!!!!!!!!!!! UC Cycle here in Sandiego is having a great sale,and the have super service..i got the black and red!!!!!!!!!!!
I changed out the seat and added s-works carbon water bottle cages.They will fine tune the fit for me this friday.cant wait to ride it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Show us some pics!


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

gclark said:


> Yes 64cm frame i am tall 6'4 34 inch inseem and long arms.Monkey????LOL i will do training and club rides 50-100 miles i chose those two bikes because of the frame size.
> That is the top models for that frame size.I am 46 so i think the plusher ride would be a plus.Thanks so much for the advice.


I agree you need to make sure of the bike size. I'm 6'4" too and the 61" frame on my allez fit me perfect. Two people the exact same height may not need the same frame size but make sure.


----------



## gclark (Apr 7, 2009)

I did end up with the 64.it fit pretty good stock.We changed the seat and the next shorter stem.bike fits perfect.Love it!!!!!!!! I went with the Carbon Black and Red.Only thing i think i will change latter will be the wheels.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

gclark said:


> I did end up with the 64.it fit pretty good stock.We changed the seat and the next shorter stem.bike fits perfect.Love it!!!!!!!! I went with the Carbon Black and Red.Only thing i think i will change latter will be the wheels.


That's great! Please post a picture of your new ride if it is not too much trouble. I've never seen the 64cm Roubaix.


----------

